# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  البيان الاول للثورة

## mohammad qasaimeh

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طيبه و بعد 

اذاً هكذا شاءت الظروف الحزبية و الثورية و تم انشاء هذا الحزب على شرفكم جميعا 
لم نطلق عليه اسما بعد لان ايماننا بمبدأ الديمقراطية يحتم علينا اختيار الاسم بعد ان نأخذ برأي جميع اعضاء الحزب الكرام ، 

اهداف الحزب المبدئية يمكن ان نوجزها بما يلي : 

1 - رفع الظلم الذي سقط علي شخصيا و على كل من لا ينتمي لكليه الحصن بالباسي تهمة اهانة كلية الحصن و طلابها الكرام زوراً و بهتاناً و إفكاً 
فهذا ان دل على شيء فانما يدل على العنصرية و التعصب للعرق الحصناوي و هو ما ترفضة كل الشرائع الدينيه و الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان الصادر بتاريخ 10 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1948 ، و خصوصاً المادة رقم 2 و المادة رقم 7 ، اللذان يؤكدان على حق الانسان بامساواة و عدم التفرقة وفقاً لاي اساس 


2 - الزام العضو عمار قسايمة بضرورة التعامل مع الاعضاء بتواضع تام ، فقد لمسنا منه بعضا من الكبر و الازدراء و خصوصاً تجاه الاعضاء الذين لم ينهوا الاختبارات النهائية 

3 - اصدار بيان يوضح به حقوق ابناء الجاليات من الجامعات الاخرى ، ضرورة ان يتضمن توثيقاً لحق المساواة مع ابناء كلية الحصن 

هذه هي الاهداف الاساسية للحزب و التي لن تكون الا للمرحلة التأسيسة هذه و سوف نقوم بعديلها بعد الاجتماع الاول للحزب و حسب الظروف التي تتطلبها الحرب 

اعضاء الحزب الحاليين هم : 

1 محمد قسايمة -  جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 

2 خالد الجنيدي - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - كلية الحصن الجامعية 


فهذة دعوة مني الى كل أحرار المنتدى من كل الجامعات على حد سواء للانضمام لهذا الحزب المقاوم الذي سوف يكفل لكم حقوقكم و حريتكم ، و يرفع اي ظلم قد تتعرضون له 

وسوف يكون شعارنا المبدئي : يا احرار المنتدى اجتمعوا ............ معاً نحو الحرية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ارجو من الاعضاء الراغبين بالانضمام الى هذا الحزب  التكرم بتسجيل اسماءهم في هذا الموضوع ، 

و لكم مني فائق المحبة و الاحترام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نرجو  من الاعضاء الانضمام الى الحزب

----------


## ayman

بطيخة

----------


## عُبادة

انا ما رح انظم لاي حزب

لانها سوالف فاضية لانه اسباب تشكيلها خلافات عائلية بين ابناء عشيرة القسايمة وإلي ناويين يكبروا المشكلة حتى تصير على المستوى الجامعي


انا اندد بكل هذه الاحزاب التي يطالب كل واحد منهم بحقوق شخصية بعيدا عن المصلحة العامة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بطيخة


ايمن ارجو انك اتحدد موقفك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا ما رح انظم لاي حزب
> 
> لانها سوالف فاضية لانه اسباب تشكيلها خلافات عائلية بين ابناء عشيرة القسايمة وإلي ناويين يكبروا المشكلة حتى تصير على المستوى الجامعي
> 
> 
> انا اندد بكل هذه الاحزاب التي يطالب كل واحد منهم بحقوق شخصية بعيدا عن المصلحة العامة


شكرا لمرورك عبادة 
و لرأيك كل الاحترام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب احنا مو هدفنا المشاكل بالمنتدى بل هدفنا الاحترام والتأخي والمودة والالفه والتعاون 

فيجب على الجميع ان يتعاونوا على كل خير

----------


## saousana

انا اكيد اول الاعضاء 
لا للتعصب ولا للتكبر 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> ايمن ارجو انك اتحدد موقفك


موقفي محدد  

بطيخة 


 البطيخ احسن رفيق بالهاصيف مش متلكم  مسخرة ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا شباب احنا مو هدفنا المشاكل بالمنتدى بل هدفنا الاحترام والتأخي والمودة والالفه والتعاون 
> 
> فيجب على الجميع ان يتعاونوا على كل خير


شكرا لابداء رايك معاذ و لك كل الاحترام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> موقفي محدد  
> 
> بطيخة 
> 
> 
>  البطيخ احسن رفيق بالهاصيف مش متلكم  مسخرة ....


شكرا لرأيك عمو ايمن

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لا تعليق

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شمامه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية تحيه طبية و بعد ، 

استقبل الحزب منذ ساعات احد ابرز رموز الثورة العضوة " سوسن " فاهلا و سهلا بكِ احد ابرز قادة الحزب 

كما تعلن الثورة اعلان العضو ايمن عدو مستهدف و ذلك لقيامة بادلاء تصريحات تتهمني بالتعدي على طلاب كليه الحصن و وصفهم بالاشرار 

و هذا بيان ذلك 




> طيب الزلمة معو حق 
> 
> الحصن الكلية معظمها اقلا حظا والمعدلاتهم واطية اجو عنا يعني هم ناس مش شطار مش شغل دراسة  واكيد بدو يكون معظمهم اشرار على قولة محمد 
> 
> اما العلوم معظمهم الناس الدريسة الي بيفهمو ومابيعملو مشاكل  والناس الواصلة  
> 
> 
> وين المشكلة ؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية تحيه طبية و بعد ، 
> 
> استقبل الحزب منذ ساعات احد ابرز رموز الثورة العضوة " سوسن " فاهلا و سهلا بكِ احد ابرز قادة الحزب 
> 
> كما تعلن الثورة اعلان العضو ايمن عدو مستهدف و ذلك لقيامة بادلاء تصريحات تتهمني بالتعدي على طلاب كليه الحصن و وصفهم بالاشرار 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه

روح كل بطيخ  احسنلك

----------


## ayman

[align=center]وين قائد الثورة تعال هون 

شايفك [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 

بعد اجتماع مجلس قيادة الثورة الاول تم اقرار " حزب الثورة الديمقراطي " اسماً للحزب و قد روعيت رؤى الحزب و تطلعاتة حيث جاء الاسم ملبياً لاهداف الحزب ناطقاً بلسانها 

----------------

بعد عمليات الانتساب منذ بداية الثورة في تاريخ 15/8/2008 فان اعضاء الحزب الى هذه اللحظة هم : 

1- محمد قسايمة - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 
2- خالد الجنيدي - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية
 3-سوسن حسن- جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 


فؤلاء هم اللذين سوف يفجرون الحرية في نفوس كل الاحرار ، فاهلا و سهلا بكم ، و اهلا وسهلا بكل من يفتح ابواب الثورية بانتسابة الى هذا الحزب العريق 




قيادة الثورة - حزب الثورة الديمقراطي 15 /8/2008

----------


## ayman

ثارو ثلاثتهم  احداهم انثى 
صاحو وصرخو بالثروة نادو 
وعن البطيخ ابتعدو 
صرخو ونادو وعلى الجعابير ارتفعو 
لا حول ولا قوة والحرب اعلنو !!
سقطو سقطو  سقطو  
وعلى روؤسهم طاحو 
من لبى النداء ماتو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ثارو ثلاثتهم  احداهم انثى 
> صاحو وصرخو بالثروة نادو 
> وعن البطيخ ابتعدو 
> صرخو ونادو وعلى الجعابير ارتفعو 
> لا حول ولا قوة والحرب اعلنو !!
> سقطو سقطو  سقطو  
> وعلى روؤسهم طاحو 
> من لبى النداء ماتو


ايمن انا بدي احكي معك هلا بصفتي محمد مش قائد الثورة 

اولا حبيبي ايمن هذا لا هوه شعر و لا نثر و لا اشي 

ثاني اشي مين حكالك انه احنا صرخنا بالثروة

----------


## saousana

> ايمن انا بدي احكي معك هلا بصفتي محمد مش قائد الثورة 
> 
> اولا حبيبي ايمن هذا لا هوه شعر و لا نثر و لا اشي 
> 
> ثاني اشي مين حكالك انه احنا صرخنا بالثروة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> ثارو ثلاثتهم  احداهم انثى 
> صاحو وصرخو بالثروة نادو 
> وعن البطيخ ابتعدو 
> صرخو ونادو وعلى الجعابير ارتفعو 
> لا حول ولا قوة والحرب اعلنو !!
> سقطو سقطو  سقطو  
> وعلى روؤسهم طاحو 
> من لبى النداء ماتو


شو يعني انا ما فهمت 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ayman

> ايمن انا بدي احكي معك هلا بصفتي محمد مش قائد الثورة 
> 
> اولا حبيبي ايمن هذا لا هوه شعر و لا نثر و لا اشي 
> 
> ثاني اشي مين حكالك انه احنا صرخنا بالثروة


اصلا مين جاب سيرة الشعر والنثر !!!!!!!!!!!!!

مالك محروق دمك   :Db465236ff: 

انا حر بحكي  الي بدي اياه  بدون ما التزم بأي قانون عربي او قاعدة او اجنبي  
وانا مو شايف اني حكيت اني بدي القي شعر عنكم  

انا بس عم اتخوث تخويثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث  عليكم 

وعلى ما يبدو جاب مفعول بحرق الروووووس 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اصلا مين جاب سيرة الشعر والنثر !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> مالك محروق دمك  
> 
> انا حر بحكي  الي بدي اياه  بدون ما التزم بأي قانون عربي او قاعدة او اجنبي  
> وانا مو شايف اني حكيت اني بدي القي شعر عنكم  
> 
> انا بس عم اتخوث تخويثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث  عليكم 
> 
> وعلى ما يبدو جاب مفعول بحرق الروووووس


ايوه احكي من الاول انك بتخبص :Db465236ff: 
بس سيد ايمن اذا سمحت هذا الموضوع مخصص للثورة 
اذا بدك اتخبص مرة ثانية او تحكي اي اشي احكية بمكان ثاني

----------


## ayman

> شو يعني انا ما فهمت 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 مو هلا بتفهمي بس تكبري

----------


## ayman

> ايوه احكي من الاول انك بتخبص
> بس سيد ايمن اذا سمحت هذا الموضوع مخصص للثورة 
> اذا بدك اتخبص مرة ثانية او تحكي اي اشي احكية بمكان ثاني


هههههههههههههه


ثورة جاجة على اصحاب المسلخ  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مو هلا بتفهمي بس تكبري


whatever 
انا كبيرة كفاية حتى افهم الحكي  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

_[align=center]اسمع علي انت واياه واياها  اقعدوا عاقلين وما بدي حد يفتح ثمه ما عندي ديمقاراطيه انا بكفي ولا كلمه [/align]_

----------


## ayman

> whatever 
> انا كبيرة كفاية حتى افهم الحكي


طيب مادام انتي كبيرة وبتفهمي الحكي ليش مافهمتي ؟




يعني في نقص بالمعادلة 

كبيرة + الحكي = فهمتي 


بما انو انتي مافهمتي  والحكي ثابت ما بيتغير ما بيظل غير  " كبيرة "  هي الغلط بالمعادلة

----------


## ayman

> _[align=center]اسمع علي انت واياه واياها  اقعدوا عاقلين وما بدي حد يفتح ثمه ما عندي ديمقاراطيه انا بكفي ولا كلمه [/align]_


 عفوا اختي مو هون المطبخ 


اطلعي محل مافتي بعدين بتلفي يمين  بتلاقي  باب على يسارك ما تدخلي منو خليكي دغري بس يسكر الطريق بوجهك بترجعي رجوع راح يصير الباب الي كان على ييسارك على يمينك وهلا بتقدري تدخلي منو راح تلاقي الصحون والكاسات بيستنو فيكي 

وشكرا

----------


## غسان

انا العضو غسان القضاه اعلن انضمامي لحزبكم الكريم وانا بكامل قواي العقلية ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 

يرحب الحزب بالمناضلين الجدد الذين رسموا من الكفاح طريقاً ، و جعلوا حياتهم فداءً في سبيل الحرية و الكرامة ، فمرحبا بكم و ليكن لقانا جميعاً عند سدة النصر 

---------------------

فبعد عمليات الانتساب منذ قيام الحزب بتاريخ 15/ 8 / 2008 فان اعضاء الحزب الى هذه اللحظه هم : 

1- محمد قسايمة - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
2- خالد الجنيدي - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
3 - سوسن حسن - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 
4 -ايات قاسم - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
5 - غسان القضاه - جامعة اليرموك 

فحُييتم يا شهداء الحق ، و بوركت سواعدكم اينا كنتم في ساحات النضال ، و سوف يبقى هذا الحزب ضارباً بكم ، متحدياً لاجلكم ، حتى تتم له كل حقوقة و مطالبة 


ملاحظة : على جميع اعضاء الحزب وضع شعار الحزب في توقيع العضو
قيادة الثورة - 16/ 8 / 2008

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 
> 
> يرحب الحزب بالمناضلين الجدد الذين رسموا من الكفاح طريقاً ، و جعلوا حياتهم فداءً في سبيل الحرية و الكرامة ، فمرحبا بكم و ليكن لقانا جميعاً عند سدة النصر 
> 
> ---------------------
> ...


تحيا الثورة :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> طيب مادام انتي كبيرة وبتفهمي الحكي ليش مافهمتي ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يعني في نقص بالمعادلة 
> 
> كبيرة + الحكي = فهمتي 
> 
> ...


عمو الكبير معادلتك هاي خاطئة 100% 
وانا اثبتت خطأها من زمـــــــــــــــــــان 
مش ذنبي اذا انت بتحكي بلغة اهل المريخ

----------


## saousana

> صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 
> 
> يرحب الحزب بالمناضلين الجدد الذين رسموا من الكفاح طريقاً ، و جعلوا حياتهم فداءً في سبيل الحرية و الكرامة ، فمرحبا بكم و ليكن لقانا جميعاً عند سدة النصر 
> 
> ---------------------
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بالجميع من اعضاء التورة نحو الحرية 
معاك قائدنا على طول

----------


## العالي عالي

> ايمن ارجو انك اتحدد موقفك


ايمن مش عراف شو السوالفة لحتي يحدد موقفو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 

كما هو الحق دائما ، و كما هي الحرية ، فان الاحرار يتجهون اليها في كل مكان ، و ان الهامات تنحني امامها اجلالا و اكبارها لجوهرها العظيم 
فهذا هو الحزب اليوم - حزبكم حزب الثورة - يرحب المناضيلن الذين قرروا ان يجعلوا من حياتهم شموعاً تضيء طريق الحرية ، فساروا ضد الاعداء، مشمرين عن طموحهم ، معلنين للسماء اننا نحن من نسنفجر الغبراء في وجة الظلم و التمييز و العنصرية 

فاهلا و سهلا بكم جميعا ايها الثوار ، يما من نادتهم ضمائرهم فلبوا النداء ، واصتصرختهم ارواحهم الثائرة فصرخوا بصوت واحد في سبيل الحريه ، فاهلا بكم مجددا و ليكن لقاءنا على سدة النصر 

------------------------

تم اعفاء الرفيق ايات قاسم من كتابة شعار المنتدى في توقيع العضو ، و ذلك لاسباب تتعلق بالذوق و الجمال 

-----------------------

اعضاء الحزب الحاليين منذ قيام الثورة في 15 / 8 / 2008 الى هذه اللحظة  هم : 

1- محمد قسايمة - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
2- خالد الجنيدي - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
3 - سوسن حسن - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 
4 -ايات قاسم - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
5 - غسان القضاه - جامعة اليرموك 
6- محمد القاضي الملقب بالعالي عالي  
7- ضياء العمري - جامعة اليرموك 


----------------------

يعلن الحزب عن قرب الموعد للاجتماع الاول فعلى كل اعضاء الحزب الاستعداد بتجهيز  كل اقتراحاتهم و تطلعاتهم تجاه مسيرتنا الثورية 
فحُييتهم ايها الثوار و سدد الله خطانا جميعا على طريق الحرية 



قيادة الثورة - 17 / 8 / 2008

----------


## diyaomari

سجل يا مسجل
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ضياء العمري معكو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سجل يا مسجل
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ضياء العمري معكو


اهلين فيك بالحزي يا عمري

----------


## ayman

> اهلين فيك بالحزي يا عمري


فعلا يا خالد بس انت نسيت نقطة في الحاء  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

> فعلا يا خالد بس انت نسيت نقطة في الحاء


اذا مو عاجبك يا ايمن لا تدخلو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اذا مو عاجبك يا ايمن لا تدخلو


لا مش مشكلة 

ايمن مرفوع عنه القلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 

هذا هو حزب الثورة الديمقراطي بعد اربعة ايام من انطلاقه صار قوي الساعد بهممكم و رحب الفضاء  بطموحكم ، فمنذ ان قام هذا الحزب و هو يتصف - كما اسمه - بالديمقراطية و الثورة ضد الطغيان و الظلم و العنصرية ، و ما انفك باب الحزب يُطرق من الاحرار و الثوار لانضمام الى ركب الحرية هذا ، و المشاركه في حمل شعلة النصر ، فالثورة صفة الاحرار ، التي تتوق اليها النفوس العظيمة ، و تشتاق لثغورها الهامات الشاهقة ، 
فاهلا بكم جميعا ايها الرفاق ، اجتمعتم من شتى جامعات هذا الوطن الحبيب و اعلنتم اضمار نار الثورة في وجة الظلم ، و رفعتم بسواعدكم سقوف العالم ، و هدمتم بارجلكم القمم الشماء ، فحُييتم يا شهداء الحق ، و بورك كل نفس يعتلج في صدوركم و كل حبة عرق على جبين ارواحكم الثائرة ، بوركت خطواتكم و ليكن لقاؤنا على سدة النصر 


اهداف الحزب  : 

1 - رفع الظلم الذي سقط علي شخصيا و على كل من لا ينتمي لكليه الحصن بالباسي تهمة اهانة كلية الحصن و طلابها الكرام زوراً و بهتاناً و إفكاً 
فهذا ان دل على شيء فانما يدل على العنصرية و التعصب للعرق الحصناوي و هو ما ترفضة كل الشرائع الدينيه و الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان الصادر بتاريخ 10 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1948 ، و خصوصاً المادة رقم 2 و المادة رقم 7 ، اللتان تؤكدان على حق الانسان بامساواة و عدم التفرقة وفقاً لاي اساس 


2 - الزام العضو عمار قسايمة بضرورة التعامل مع الاعضاء بتواضع تام ، فقد لمسنا منه بعضا من الكبر و الازدراء و خصوصاً تجاه الاعضاء الذين لم ينهوا الاختبارات النهائية 

3 - اصدار بيان يوضح به حقوق ابناء الجاليات من الجامعات الاخرى ، ضرورة ان يتضمن توثيقاً لحق المساواة مع ابناء كلية الحصن 

4 - تجسيد حرية التعبير و عدم تقييدها بالشعارات الجوفاء و الكلمات المزيفة 

5 - عدم استعمال اي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال للضغط على عضو معين ، و اعطاء كل الاعضاء الحرية الكاملة في ختيار اتجاهاتهم بالمنتدى 

6 - ان يتوقف المدعو بحزب الطلاب ( المزعوم بالقومية ) عن نشر الاشاعات و المعلومات المغلوطة التي تسيء لنا - و هنا تجدر الاشارة ان حزب الثورة الديمقراطي ملتزم بشكل تام باحكام المنتدى ، وانما جل هدفة هو الارتقاء بالمنتدى و تحقيق العدل و المساواة في اروقته 

7 - التأكيد على الكرامة المتساوية و المحفوظة لكافة طلاب الجامعات الاردنية ، و منع التشهير و الاعتداء على اي من الطلاب باي شكل كان 

8 - منع انشاء التجمعات العنصرية التي تنتمي للجامعة الواحدة او التي يغلب عليها هذا الطابع و التأكيد على ان الحرية و المساواه هما الرابط الاساسي بين جميع اعضاء المنتدى 

9 - بلورة حرية التعبير و جعل المنتدى منبرا حراً و ذلك من خلال احترام الاراء مهما كانت مخالفة او معارضة لما نعتقد 

10- عدم اتهام الاعضاء بشكل تعسفي يهدف الى اثارة الفتن و أخذ الكلمات المنسوبة للعضو من العضو شخصيا 


اعضاء الحزب الحاليين منذ قيام الثورة في 15 / 8 / 2008 الى هذه اللحظة هم : 

1- محمد قسايمة - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية
2- خالد الجنيدي - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
3 - سوسن حسن - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 
4 -ايات قاسم - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
5 - غسان القضاه - جامعة اليرموك 
6- محمد القاضي الملقب بالعالي عالي 
7- ضياء العمري - جامعة اليرموك
8 - حلا - جامعة اليرموك 


تؤكد قيادة الثورة على ضرورة وضع شعار الحزب في توقيع العضو و ذلك كي تبقى الحرية شعلة تنير افنية المنتدى 


قيادة الثورة - 19 / 8 / 2008

----------


## saousana

> صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي :
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية طبية و بعد ، 
> 
> هذا هو حزب الثورة الديمقراطي بعد اربعة ايام من انطلاقه صار قوي الساعد بهممكم و رحب الفضاء  بطموحكم ، فمنذ ان قام هذا الحزب و هو يتصف - كما اسمه - بالديمقراطية و الثورة ضد الطغيان و الظلم و العنصرية ، و ما انفك باب الحزب يُطرق من الاحرار و الثوار لانضمام الى ركب الحرية هذا ، و المشاركه في حمل شعلة النصر ، فالثورة صفة الاحرار ، التي تتوق اليها النفوس العظيمة ، و تشتاق لثغورها الهامات الشاهقة ، 
> فاهلا بكم جميعا ايها الرفاق ، اجتمعتم من شتى جامعات هذا الوطن الحبيب و اعلنتم اضمار نار الثورة في وجة الظلم ، و رفعتم بسواعدكم سقوف العالم ، و هدمتم بارجلكم القمم الشماء ، فحُييتم يا شهداء الحق ، و بورك كل نفس يعتلج في صدوركم و كل حبة عرق على جبين ارواحكم الثائرة ، بوركت خطواتكم و ليكن لقاؤنا على سدة النصر 
> 
> 
> ...


معك قائدنا وبشد على ايديك 
وبرحب بالاعضاء الجدد في الحزب وبأكدلهم انه اختيارهم هو الخيار الصحيح 
وبشدد على عدم استخدام الطرق غير الشرعية في اجبار الاعضاء على الانضمام للاحزاب الاخرى 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> 6- محمد القاضي الملقب بالعالي عالي[





 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

يتربى بعزكم ان شاء الله  وان شاء الله نفرح فيه وهو متجوز حزبية ويخلفو احزاب وحزبيات

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يتربى بعزكم ان شاء الله  وان شاء الله نفرح فيه وهو متجوز حزبية ويخلفو احزاب وحزبيات



لا ما شاء الله عنه هيو بنظم اموره اول باول وان شاء الله يصير احزاب وحزبيات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا ما شاء الله عنه هيو بنظم اموره اول باول وان شاء الله يصير احزاب وحزبيات



بوجودك وو جود ايمن ان شاء الله 

انت يا اهبل ليش هون 

مش انت في حزب المقاطعة...ليش بتشارك 

ايمن مش مشكلة...مرفوع عنه القلم...بس انت فيك شوية عقل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بوجودك وو جود ايمن ان شاء الله 
> 
> انت يا اهبل ليش هون 
> 
> مش انت في حزب المقاطعة...ليش بتشارك 
> 
> ايمن مش مشكلة...مرفوع عنه القلم...بس انت فيك شوية عقل



انت ممنوع تحكي ماشي  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## ساره

يا احرار المنتدى إجتمعوا ............ معاً نحو الحرية 




"الثورة قوية كالفولاذ، حمراء كالجمر، باقية كالسنديان، عميقة كحبنا الوحشي للوطن"

----------


## ساره

انا معكم بالثوره

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا معكم بالثوره


[align=center]أهلين بالسرسوره :Icon27:  :Icon27: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية ملؤها عطر الربيع ، 

يتقدم حزب الثورة الديمقراطي الى حضرتكم بأسمى ايات التهنئة و التبريك بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر السعيد ، تقبل الله طاعتكم ، و اعاده عليكم باليمن و البركات 

و يسعدنا انتهاز هذه المناسبة المباركة لتوجية تحية ملؤها عبق البارود ، و رائحة النفوس الملتهبة ، و لهيب الارواح الثائرة ، الى كل الثوار ، حيث ما كانوا و اين ما وجدوا ، الذين حملوا شعار الحرية ، و اوقدوا نيران الحرية في كل شعاب الجبال 

اليوم ايها الاحرار ، الحرية تحييكم، و تتقدم بالتبريكات لكم ، فسيروا على بركة الله ، و لتبق نفوسكم تتقد بنيران القومية فيشعل لفحها كل مواطن الحرية و مكامن العزة في النفوس ، حُييتم ايها الاحرار وليكن لقاؤنا على سدة النصر

----------

اعضاء الحزب الحاليين منذ قيام الثورة في 15 / 8 / 2008 الى هذه اللحظة هم : 

1- محمد قسايمة - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية
2- خالد الجنيدي - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
3 - سوسن حسن - جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية 
4 -ايات قاسم - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الحصن الجامعية 
5 - غسان القضاه - جامعة اليرموك 
6- محمد القاضي الملقب بالعالي عالي 
7- ضياء العمري - جامعة اليرموك
8 - حلا - جامعة اليرموك 
9 - سارة جامعة اليرموك


قيادة الثورة - 30 / 9 / 2008

----------


## saousana

> صدر عن قيادة الثورة البيان التالي :
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اعضاء منتيات الحصن الاردنية ، تحية ملؤها عطر الربيع ، 
> 
> يتقدم حزب الثورة الديمقراطي الى حضرتكم بأسمى ايات التهنئة و التبريك بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر السعيد ، تقبل الله طاعتكم ، و اعاده عليكم باليمن و البركات 
> 
> و يسعدنا انتهاز هذه المناسبة المباركة لتوجية تحية ملؤها عبق البارود ، و رائحة النفوس الملتهبة ، و لهيب الارواح الثائرة ، الى كل الثوار ، حيث ما كانوا و اين ما وجدوا ، الذين حملوا شعار الحرية ، و اوقدوا نيران الحرية في كل شعاب الجبال 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
كل عام وانتم بخير باسمي الناطقة الرسمية للحزب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ول ول ول ، شو هذا شو باقي عامل انا  :SnipeR (7): 

خلص بدي اعمل حزب عن جد  :SnipeR (39): 

الله يرحمها هذيك الايام ، احلا ايام 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

ايام ال 2008  ..   :Bl (23):

----------


## عُبادة

كانت ايااااام وعدت....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon29:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا أنظم للجماعتكم يا حلوين بصير يا كبير

----------


## بياض الثلج

بعد التفحص للحزبين 
وجدت اني اكوووون هوووون بما انه سوسن هوووون  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## saousana

> بعد التفحص للحزبين 
> وجدت اني اكوووون هوووون بما انه سوسن هوووون


اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
بالفعل كانت من احلى الايام كنا زي اللي عنجد بنعمل احزاب وبيانات وخطابات 
واجتماعات سرية على المجموعة 
بالفعل ايام ، حاسة حالي بحكي عن ايام الطفولة 
يمكن كبرنا بسرعة في هاي السنتين ، كثرت اشغالنا وصرنا ندخل على المنتدى بالمناسبات 
بعد ما كنا نام ونصحى فيه 
وبكرة الايام رح تشغل كل واحد فينا اكتر ، شغله بيته والله اعلم شو بتجيب معها
بس بتظل الذكريات الحلوة هي الشي الوحيد اللي بنتمسك فيه وبرسم الابتسامة على وجوهنا بس نتذكره
والحمد لله كانت كلها حلوة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
[align=center]
*السلام عليكم*

*قرأت كل البيانات وكل الردود*

*والآن ومتحدثــــــا بكامل ارادتي*

*أعلن انضمامي لحزبكم الأغر*

*ارجو ان تقبلوني وكلي فخر بذلك*
[/align]

*هدوء عاصف*
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
> بالفعل كانت من احلى الايام كنا زي اللي عنجد بنعمل احزاب وبيانات وخطابات 
> واجتماعات سرية على المجموعة 
> بالفعل ايام ، حاسة حالي بحكي عن ايام الطفولة 
> يمكن كبرنا بسرعة في هاي السنتين ، كثرت اشغالنا وصرنا ندخل على المنتدى بالمناسبات 
> بعد ما كنا نام ونصحى فيه 
> وبكرة الايام رح تشغل كل واحد فينا اكتر ، شغله بيته والله اعلم شو بتجيب معها
> بس بتظل الذكريات الحلوة هي الشي الوحيد اللي بنتمسك فيه وبرسم الابتسامة على وجوهنا بس نتذكره
> 
> والحمد لله كانت كلها حلوة


 
يا حبيبتي يا سوسن ولا أحلى من هيك ذكرى
وبعدين الصغير بضل صغير راحت علي انا انتو بعدكم شباب والعمر قدامكم

** ملاحظة أنا طرف محايد للحزبين :SnipeR (81):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
> بالفعل كانت من احلى الايام كنا زي اللي عنجد بنعمل احزاب وبيانات وخطابات 
> واجتماعات سرية على المجموعة 
> بالفعل ايام ، حاسة حالي بحكي عن ايام الطفولة 
> يمكن كبرنا بسرعة في هاي السنتين ، كثرت اشغالنا وصرنا ندخل على المنتدى بالمناسبات 
> بعد ما كنا نام ونصحى فيه 
> وبكرة الايام رح تشغل كل واحد فينا اكتر ، شغله بيته والله اعلم شو بتجيب معها
> بس بتظل الذكريات الحلوة هي الشي الوحيد اللي بنتمسك فيه وبرسم الابتسامة على وجوهنا بس نتذكره
> 
> والحمد لله كانت كلها حلوة


اشتقت لهذيك الايام ,احزاب وسهرات بالدردشه وجكر وقروب 89  :Icon32: 
يا جماعه انا بحب الماضي :Eh S(16):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أهلا بك هدوء و أكيد بشرفنا انضمامك 

لكن الحزب الآن أصبح حزباً للذكريات فقط ..!! 

فلندعه كما هو .. يعني لنا الكثير .. كورقة حب معطرّه تسكن ماضينا 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> - عدم استعمال اي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال للضغط على عضو معين ، و اعطاء كل الاعضاء الحرية الكاملة في ختيار اتجاهاتهم بالمنتدى


[align=center] 
أول ما تشكل الحزب كانت مزحة وكان عمار مفكر انو طبيعي راح كون مع أهل الحصن بس حكتلهم انا مو مع حزب الأشرار وحزبنا صار حزب الطيوبين  :Db465236ff: 

المهم سبب وضع هاي العبارة بالبيان انو مسيو عمار كان يضغط علي من ورا محمد بالمسجات الخاصة بإنو أكون جاسوسة لصالح حزبهم  :Db465236ff:  شرير شو بدو يطلع منه  :Db465236ff: 
وأنا شوفوا الانتماء المطلق للحزب على طوووووووول حكيت لمحمد  :Db465236ff:  
بصراحة كان الضغط كبير والامتيازات المعروضوة عالية بس أنا ضحيت والحزب قدر ووضعني الجاسوسة الأولى قصدي المساعدة الأولى لقائد الحزب  :Db465236ff: 

وبتذكر كان في استثناءات من قائد الحزب ومن ضمن هاي الاستثناءات اني حكتلو ما بدي احط الشعار ع توقيعي لانو المنظر الجمالي الو بيخرب  :Db465236ff: 
الي ضحكني كواليس هالبيانات الي كانت تصير ع الياهو والخاص مو البيانات نفسها ...متذكر حمود ... الله يرحم  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center] 
> أهلا بك هدوء و أكيد بشرفنا انضمامك 
> 
> لكن الحزب الآن أصبح حزباً للذكريات فقط ..!! 
> 
> فلندعه كما هو .. يعني لنا الكثير .. كورقة حب معطرّه تسكن ماضينا 
> [/align]



*
**شكرا الك محمد*

*اكيد بذكرني هالكلام بأيام دراستي كنا بنفس الطريقة نشكل تيارات حزبية والنا دستور خاص فينا وقوانين ومواد وكنا النا اكيد (أعداء!!! ) ، الماضي الطلابي حلو كتير، وانتو رجعتوني لعشر سنين للخلف..* 

*بس لما قرأت بيانات حزب المقاطعة حسيت لدرجة كبيرة انو الشغلة قلبت جد!!*

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> أول ما تشكل الحزب كانت مزحة وكان عمار مفكر انو طبيعي راح كون مع أهل الحصن بس حكتلهم انا مو مع حزب الأشرار وحزبنا صار حزب الطيوبين 
> 
> المهم سبب وضع هاي العبارة بالبيان انو مسيو عمار كان يضغط علي من ورا محمد بالمسجات الخاصة بإنو أكون جاسوسة لصالح حزبهم  شرير شو بدو يطلع منه 
> وأنا شوفوا الانتماء المطلق للحزب على طوووووووول حكيت لمحمد  
> بصراحة كان الضغط كبير والامتيازات المعروضوة عالية بس أنا ضحيت والحزب قدر ووضعني الجاسوسة الأولى قصدي المساعدة الأولى لقائد الحزب 
> 
> وبتذكر كان في استثناءات من قائد الحزب ومن ضمن هاي الاستثناءات اني حكتلو ما بدي احط الشعار ع توقيعي لانو المنظر الجمالي الو بيخرب 
> الي ضحكني كواليس هالبيانات الي كانت تصير ع الياهو والخاص مو البيانات نفسها ...متذكر حمود ... الله يرحم 
> [/align]


دائما الحروب هي ما يدور في الخفاء مش في العلن  
وهي اللي غالبا بتحدد نتيجة الحرب وبيد مين الخسارة او الفوز  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو والله ما لقيت أي ترحيب من أعضاء حزبي أعتبرها اني غير مقبول بيناتكم

----------


## آلجوري

> دائما الحروب هي ما يدور في الخفاء مش في العلن 
> 
> 
> وهي اللي غالبا بتحدد نتيجة الحرب وبيد مين الخسارة او الفوز






معك حق  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله عظيم اشي بضحك قال حزب

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> دائما الحروب هي ما يدور في الخفاء مش في العلن  
> وهي اللي غالبا بتحدد نتيجة الحرب وبيد مين الخسارة او الفوز


مش عارف ليش عجبني هاد التعليق....

----------

